
BrickerBot Author Claims He Bricked Two Million Devices - DoctorNick
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/brickerbot-author-claims-he-bricked-two-million-devices/
======
oxguy3
This was more or less inevitable. I can't really condone janit0r's
methodology, but at least he's doing _something_ to solve the problem.
Hopefully this leads to security requirements legislation or IoT companies
caring more or something.

------
pitaj
I realize that the title is ripped straight from the article, but it still
seems misleading, as the context surrounding the "2 million devices" number
seems to imply that a majority of those devices were not bricked, but rather
that the bricking was only done on devices that couldn't be taken off the menu
through other means.

------
DoctorNick
So, if he's serious about that number, he's caused at least $60 million in
damages (given a conservative estimate of $30 per device). No matter what his
intentions, he'd be facing serious charges if caught.

